# Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2014)

*Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Guten Abend,

habe mir mein neues System mit (nur) einer 256 GB SSD bestellt. Zocke nie eigentlich, mehr als 2-3 Games.

Dafür würde sie ja reichen, allerdings kaufe ich relativ oft games online und würde diese dann auch gleich downloaden wollen.

Jetzt überlege ich mir eine HDD dazuzukaufen.

Meine Frage ist:

Wenn ich zB ein Spiel auf meine SSD installiere, kann ich das Game (wenns Eng wird) einfach auf die HDD verschieben ?!
Allerdings ohne dass irgendwelche Daten beschädigt werden?!


DANKE


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Natürlich kannst du verschieben, kopieren, was auch immer nach Lust und Laune, Daten gehen dabei nicht kaputt.

Ob aber das Spiel noch läuft bzw. alle Daten noch findet ist ne andere Frage, da Standorte von Spieldateien nicht selten in der Registry hinterlegt werden. Kommt auf nen Versuch an.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Mist, wären bloß die 512 GB SSD's nicht so teuer


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Früher war dies noch leicht möglich, da gabe es weniger Probleme dahingehend, aber heute würde ich pauschal sagen das dies wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Heute kann man das Glück haben und das Spiel speichert dynamische Spieldateien im Benutzerordner auf C oder gleich Online.
Dann kann man das Spiel einfach auf den anderen Datenträger neu installieren und die Spielstände sind alle noch da.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bereits installierte Dateien verschieben SSD > HDD und umgekehrt : möglich?*

Mit Steam wirst du da Probleme haben, da musst du vermutlich in ner Datei deinen neuen Spiele-Pfad wieder angeben / umschreiben, ist lästig aber nicht sonderlich kompliziert. 
Wenn du dies unter Steam nicht machst sagt dir Steam das die Spiele nicht auf deinem PC sind und du darfst wieder neu laden....
Ich habe das bei einigen nicht-Steam-Spielen gemacht und es hat problemlos funktioniert (waren aber ältere Spiele).


----------

